#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Forapin Liniment >

## Keelan

Früher habe ich für meine Schulter oft Forapin Liniment benutzt. Jetzt gibt es das nicht mehr zu kaufen.  :Angry:  Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum nicht und was man alternativ nehmen kann. Danke.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Keelan,   
Mack hat die Zulassung des Medikaments nicht verlängert, und im März 2003 die letzten Chargen aus den Apotheken zurückgerufen. 
Die Inhaltsstoffe der FORAPIN Salbe (Bienengift, Nikotinate, Salizylat, Kampfer) gelten in dieser Kombination als therapeutisch nicht sinnvoll im Hinbblick auf den Anwendungsbereich des Präparates.  
In den 1990er Jahren wurden mehrere Fälle von allergischen/ entzündlichen Hautreaktionen bei diesem und ähnlich zusammengesetzten Medikamenten verzeichnet. Auch ein Todesfall trat nach einer schweren, sich schnell entwickelnden Sepsis auf.   
Wenn Sie das Medikament nur zur Durchwärmung des Gewebes benutzt haben, bieten sich z.B. wärmehaltenden physikalische Hilfsmittel als Alternative an.  
Ansonsten sollten hier kurz ihre konkreten Beschwerden oder feststehende Diagnosen schildern.  
Pianoman

----------

